# SOLD: FS 2x50 Gallon Tanks,double stacker stand - 150 -Surrey



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD*

Selling 2x50 Gallon Tanks with double stacker metal stand

1) Tank no 1. 
- Very good condition. Black painted back and sides.
- Glass covers
- Coral Light

2) Tank no 2. 
Bare tank. good condition.

3) Stand
Metal Stand

4) Huge boulders of rocks, some aquarium stuff with it. plants, syphon. Air Pumps, artificial plants.

Non of the tanks leaked. Clear Silicon. No Scratches.
$150 for all - Pick up in surrey


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will yoou sell bottom tank separate? pm me


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to get rid of them ASAP. NEW PRICE $250


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Dimensions....? Looks like a 36"?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

triballurker said:


> Dimensions....? Looks like a 36"?


Yup, 3FT long.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they are both 50 gal....nice tank


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

I will have to get the measurements tonight.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill take it if you can deliver


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Ill take it if you can deliver


PM sent. can do.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. Make me an reasonable offer. They need to be gone before thursday.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

measuremenst please and how old are the tanks?
Thanks!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

36 7/8 x 19 x 19 5/8
those are 50G tank dimensions, google ftw
http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't tell you how old they are since I got them from a member here. They are in good condition. They are 36" long.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Size has been updated. Thanks Mferko.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Mferko said:


> 36 7/8 x 19 x 19 5/8
> those are 50G tank dimensions, google ftw
> Fish Aquarium and Tank Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks


when i plug in those measurements it tells me it's a 60gal
Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?

I know a standard 50gal is 36x18x18 <--- i could be wrong though
I'm actually looking for one =)


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

NEW PRICE. Everything has to go. This is an awesome deal.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Need this gone. Please make me an offer.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the actual dimensions? 36x18x18 or 37x19x19(rounded)?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure 36x18x18.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Price updated


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent to you.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Still for sale $150


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

if this tanks r in really good condition they are a steal, I'm suprised they are not sold yet....I guess thats a free bump,,


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

This is starting to be ridicules. People saying they will pick it up but wont show. Needs to be gone tonight since I will be moving tomorrow morning.


----------

